

Detailed summary of MIT's OCW course "Introduction to Algorithms", part VI: Search Trees - jarold
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/mit-introduction-to-algorithms-part-six/

======
amrithk
I remember this being a pretty difficult course. Might be good to refresh some
of this. Thanks for sharing.

